# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Фильм Джаладутта 2014. Кто создатель фильма?

## Враджендра Кумар дас

Харе Кришна!
Кто-нибудь знает, кто создатель фильма "Джаладутта" 2014 года? И из какого города там группа Харинамы постоянно поет и танцует? Очень нужно узнать. Что это за студия Yuga Dharma Films? Это преданные из СНГ или с Запада?

https://vk.com/video416812_169807755

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Харе Кришна. 
Вот канал студии Yuga Dharma Films на ютубе https://www.youtube.com/user/YugaDharmaFilm 
Любой, кто зарегистрирован на ютуб, может написать им сообщение. Попросите своих помощников это сделать. Например, Доял Гаурангу прабху (Дени, школа астрологии).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это группа санкиртаны из Харькова, Украина. 
Фильм посвящен преданной санкиртаны бхактин Ольге Мороз, 
посвящение на русском, делали наверное там же. 
Первые минуты похожи на готовую вставку, может быть, из "Бараки".

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Премного благодарен!

----------

